# New kid on the block...Help!



## Marmite (May 17, 2002)

Howdy all,I am a newly diagnosed (1 month) IBS-er. But hereï¿½s the thing. Iï¿½m a girlie, 22 and travelling alone in South America. I am having a really hard time trying to eat properly coz the food is eather sugarloaded, fat drenched or roasted guinea pig and Iï¿½m not about to go eating pets.Anyone got any top tips on snacky foods and stuff, I get D and anxiety but Iï¿½m loosing weight fast coz Iï¿½m only eating brad and bread and a bit more bread.Help!


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Oh, my condolences about your IBS. It sucks. I don't really know what to suggest to you really. you needto try and maintain a healthy diet. Try not to eat anything too fatty or spicy if that hurts oyur guts. You could look around a bit on this BB and see what other people have said helped them.Where are you living now? UK? Where?


----------



## Marmite (May 17, 2002)

Well Iï¿½m in Chile at the mo, off to Peru in a couple of weeks then Bolivia, Argentina and Brasil before going home to the UK!!! A bit ambitious perhaps but I would hate myself for going home just for IBS.I have been all over the net looking for help, and my symptoms have got better now I have found some triggers to avoid, but itï¿½s all the stuff I love...Doh!


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

When you get back to the UK it might be easier to work on avoiding your triggers. The problem is, that your triggers might not be the same as other peoples, so what im saying is that the triggers you found online may not be yours. If that makes sense. YOu need to work out your own, which i understand if difficult with the different food.Were you diagnosed while travelling? Did you start getting symptoms while you were travelling?I love your name! Do you like Marmite? I love it!Spliff


----------

